# Rabbit Crisis in Ohio



## mambo101 (Feb 1, 2006)

Can you help?
http://www.ohare.org/alerts.htm


----------



## naturestee (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Mambo! I'm glad to see you on!

I hope they can find homes for all these guys. Seniorcats was helping them- it was a really bad hoarder situation with uncontrolled breeding.


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 1, 2006)

Dan, thanks for posting the update. A member here and a former member offered to foster some but at this time we can't do an out-of-state transport. I greatly appreciate Edwin's offer of help and Gypsy's offer of help and will let you know if when we can arrange transport out of Ohio. Edwin you are a wonderful person! Many thanks also to member Slavetoabunny (Patty) for her financial contributions to Buckeye HRS. Patty you know I love you and so does Dr. Melody Frankenbunny (fleabag!) Wilbur Igor, Frodo and Ali.

16 more bunnies were spayed on Sunday thanks to Dr. Mandel (mentioned in the link). He is an amazing rabbit savvy vet in Lyndhurst, Ohio who is spaying//neutering all 100+ rabbits for HRS for FREE. This guy, his daughter and his assistant are doing anamazing act of kindness and charity.

We are currently fostering 4 more Dutch girls at our housewho were spayed on Sunday. 3 are docile while the 4th is as about as feisty and feral as rabbits get. Other foster homes in northeast Ohio have been recruited so over 20 of the rabbits have been placed. I have the space to keep more rabbits but not the time to tend more permanently. We have 4 rabbits of our own who have their own room and 17 senior and special needs cats who take a lot of time and need frequent vet care.

If you are interested in adopting or fostering, please check out the link in Dan's post or go to http://www.ohare.org the home page. If you know of any shelters that could take in a significant number of rabbits, please let us know.

I have 2 big fears: Easter is coming and more rabbits will be dumped after the holiday. The hoarder will lose her home to foreclosure as her income source has stopped.

My thanks to all on the board who have offered help, kind thoughts and prayers. 


PS Please feel free to cross post the links and info to any other rabbit, rescue, animal, etc. boards


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 1, 2006)

You're so special doing what you do Ann. I feel so inadequate only being able to contribute monetarily. Believe me, if I were closer, I would be there on the front line with you. Why didn't this happen last year when I was working in Ohio. It would have given me some purpose on my weekends off.


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 2, 2006)

Hee heee Patty, I can fit several dozen rabbits in my Blazer and make a trip to Florida. Wouldn't Sparky and Scooter appreciate 24, 36, 48 cousins?

The monetary contributions are greatly appreciated. 98 to 99 percent of contributions go directly to rabbit care. We have been fortunate that none of the rabbits have had any serious medical ailments. 

Last year you got to meet all your northern friends and didn't you get to visit one or more of the HRS foster homes? I am sure the bunnies 'feel' the love.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2006)

*seniorcats wrote: *

Last year you got to meet all your northern friends and didn't you get to visit one or more of the HRS foster homes? I am sure the bunnies 'feel' the love.


Yes, I got to visit the Zimmerman's and Theresa. Of course, my favorite visit was with Dr. Melody Frankenbunny!


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 4, 2006)

The foster bunnies were supposed to leave today but the only place for them to go was back to the hoarders.None of us were thrilled with the idea, at least they are now spayed and they would get pellets and hay. 

To make a long story short, Kristen// HRS has been getting tons of calls about adopting some of these dutchies. The small, young bonded pair I am fostering probably have a good chance at a home soon. Keep your fingers crossed! They are quite young and seem very docile. This week they started using their litter box which is a good thing for adoption. One is black and white and the other is a tan and white.

One of the adult black and white girls has one blue eye and one brown eye. She is quite docile too and doesn't mind pats. The 4th is a little madame feisty black and white.Madame Feisty is going in a pen since her quarters have been a bit cramped during the surgery recovery. I will be workinghandling them a lot more and making sure they are as people friendly as possible.All of themlove to watch the cats and love to nose touch with the cats. The two little ones have been playing with Goblin, our youngest cat.

My husband came home to find the rabbits still here. His response was we foster until they have a place - no way they go back to the hoarder. He was quite adamant which really pleased me. I was afraid the extra mess and work might be bothering him. They are hay bits every where and stray poops turn up all over.

All 4 girls will be staying here at least another 2 weeks so keep all of us in your thoughts and prayers for good 'forever' homes.

Ann


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 4, 2006)

Gregg is such a soft touch....I could tell that when I met him. Both of you are such great folks, you belong together. I could tell what a great animal lover he was when I saw him wearing his cat-hair covered bathrobe. What a guy!!
*
seniorcats wrote: 

*


> The foster bunnies were supposed to leave today but the only place for them to go was back to the hoarders.None of us were thrilled with the idea, at least they are now spayed and they would get pellets and hay.
> 
> To make a long story short, Kristen// HRS has been getting tons of calls about adopting some of these dutchies. The small, young bonded pair I am fostering probably have a good chance at a home soon. Keep your fingers crossed! They are quite young and seem very docile. This week they started using their litter box which is a good thing for adoption. One is black and white and the other is a tan and white.
> 
> ...


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Patti, I'll pass that along to him. Sometimes I have the urge to put him in a cage at the shelter and go adopt a couple of dogs in his place. Just kidding....

I figure it's a trade-off at the moment because he has his model railroad running all over the living room and inour bedroom. What's a bunny or 4 added to that mix?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Ann....you gotta keeper there.....don't ever let him loose without a collar!


----------

